# Kanye West & Jay-Z - N****s In Paris



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Love the track and love the video,

Some stunning woman in it :argie:

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/kanye-west-andamp-jay-z-******-in-paris-official-video-video.4819.html

When ever i hear it or see the video just want to get out in town...

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

big P I M P ing....

with your hoes, beeeatchs and big chains eh?!?!?!



:lol:

:thumb:


p.s. Video doesn't work when I click the link


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> big P I M P ing....
> 
> with your hoes, beeeatchs and big chains eh?!?!?!
> 
> ...


Link Good, maybe theres some filters your end......


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Link Good, maybe theres some filters your end......


probably....

filtered up the ying yang in here...

:lol:

Only allowed DW as it's "car related" and I need that for P11D purposes!

don't tell 'em....

:lol:

'Tis a good album though.... 

:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I must be losing my cool that video is pretty hard to watch, lets just bring it back where it was more in your face ?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Good song. Kanye can go pretty hard at times when he wants to.


----------

